# Healthy pancakes



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Just had a crack at making some healthy pancakes and they worked out quite well so thought i'd share

Ingredients:

3 eggs 300kcal 18g protein

100g porridge oats 385 12g

1 cottage cheese (longley farm) 260kcal 26g protein

1 scoop protein powder 98kcal 19g protein (used apple cinnamon but probably doesn't matter much)

200ml whole milk 128kcal 6g protein

touch of Himalayan pink salt + stevia sweetener

totals:

1171 kcal 81g protein (made 5)

234 kcal 16g protein (each pancake)

I blended all the ingredients together until it was an even consistency. Then placed in protein shaker. I used a ceramic pan which was useful not needing any oil and made them come out shaped perfectly which I've had problems in the past when trying to make 'healthy' pancakes. Shake mix before making each pancake so the oats don't fall to the bottom. Add to pan and cook.

I had a punnet of blueberries and heated this in a pan with water and more sweetener which worked quite nice for the topping.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

fcuk that

have a regular pancake and a shake

all that hard work for a sh1t pancake seems pointless


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

What if you want to eat healthy but fancy a pancake? obviously you've never had the quandary


----------



## briancfc (Jan 24, 2016)

I always make protein pancakes, usually about ten at a time.

2 scoops or protein powder

20g oats

1 banana

4 egg whites

Lovely.


----------

